# Best HDDs for TiVo Series 2?



## StevenD (Dec 16, 2008)

Am just making the switch from a SA Explorer 8300 to a TiVo TCD649080 and would like to get a new HDD for it.

With the SA 8300 there is a problem posted for certain HDDs http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/explorer_8000/message/13270 and am wondering if this also occurs with TiVo Series 2?

The post mentioned "Some drives (seems to be related to buffering/error checking) don't work
well with video. You get drop-outs etc. There is a database of
combinations that worked and did not work for others." http://www.baseportal.com/baseportal/xnappo/navigator

Thanks

StevenD


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

StevenD said:


> Am just making the switch from a SA Explorer 8300 to a TiVo TCD649080 and would like to get a new HDD for it.
> 
> StevenD


*Seagate DB35 Series 7200.3* Hard Drives are considered the best for DVR's. There are made for DVR's. They run cool and quiet. But they are currently difficult to find in stock anywhere. I've been waiting weeks for them to be restocked on some websites. I would like to upgrade 2 of my series 2 with them but can't find anything instock for a reasonable price.


----------



## StevenD (Dec 16, 2008)

Malcontent,

Thanks for the Seagate DB35 Series 7200.3 Hard Drive tip!

Did some searching and found the specs for this series. http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/en-GB/datasheet/disc/ds_db35_7200_3.pdf

"they are currently difficult to find in stock anywhere. I've been waiting weeks for them to be restocked on some websites."

What size do you want? and what is a "Good Price" for it?

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

StevenD said:


> Malcontent,
> 
> "they are currently difficult to find in stock anywhere. I've been waiting weeks for them to be restocked on some websites."
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a 500 gig model. A good price for me would be less then $100 each.


----------



## StevenD (Dec 16, 2008)

Malcontent,

Is there some reason you are not going with the 750 GB?

Did a quick check at NewEgg concerning Seagate HDDs. There are a lot of choices! http://www.newegg.com/product/Produ...words&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA

Do you know what the largest HDD that the TiVo Series 2 6XX gen will take?

Did some searchs but no good answers so far.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

StevenD said:


> Malcontent,
> 
> Is there some reason you are not going with the 750 GB?
> 
> ...


Most of those drives are SATA and not IDE. Do a search for IDE drives 500 gigs or higher, not alot of choices at Newegg.

750 gig IDE is hard to find in stock and is more expensive.


----------



## brnorthorp (Dec 19, 2008)

Malcontent said:


> I'm looking for a 500 gig model. A good price for me would be less then $100 each.


Anyone know if those $10.00 adapters work? They plug in to the IDE socket on motherboard and has a SATA port out going. Simple device! Saw them on E-Bay ! WOW parts I think they called themselves!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

brnorthorp said:


> Anyone know if those $10.00 adapters work? They plug in to the IDE socket on motherboard and has a SATA port out going. Simple device! Saw them on E-Bay ! WOW parts I think they called themselves!


http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-sata-to-ide-adapter.php

The guys at Weaknees.com use and have tested this adapter. They say they are using them to upgrade Tivo's and have tested them in just about every Series 2 Tivo.

I've been thinking about using one. Still haven't mind up my mind.


----------



## StevenD (Dec 16, 2008)

brnorthorp and Malcontent,

Thanks for the adapter tip.

Do you know if it will work with any SATA hard drive?

Am especially interested in the large ones like Seagate Barracuda® 7200.11 SATA Internal Hard Drive. Saw this recently on sale for $106 after extra discounts. http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...=04&sku=A1827902&dgc=BF&c&cid=7421&lid=197378

Also read about freezing problems with it. http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...=04&sku=A1827902&dgc=BF&c&cid=7421&lid=197378

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

StevenD said:


> brnorthorp and Malcontent,
> 
> Thanks for the adapter tip.
> 
> ...


The adapters should work with any SATA drive. If you do use one I would suggest the one from Weakness. They have tested the one they sell and use them for upgrades for their customers. I have no experience with the 1.5 TB drive but I would stay away from them for Tivo upgrades for the moment. I heard that they may need a firmware upgrade for them to work reliably.

The Western Digital 1 TB "Green" SATA drives have been used in both Series 2 and HD Tivo's with great success. You might consider one for a Tivo upgrade.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

Malcontent said:


> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-sata-to-ide-adapter.php
> 
> The guys at Weaknees.com use and have tested this adapter. They say they are using them to upgrade Tivo's and have tested them in just about every Series 2 Tivo.
> 
> I've been thinking about using one. Still haven't mind up my mind.


wow... will that work _without_ special drivers? typically, all the ones I have found so far have stupid 3rd party drivers that need installed. If its a straight drop in and transparent to the machine it gets a :up:


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Southcross said:


> wow... will that work _without_ special drivers? typically, all the ones I have found so far have stupid 3rd party drivers that need installed. If its a straight drop in and transparent to the machine it gets a :up:


As far as I know, you don't need special drivers. It should be plug and play.

You can try emailing Weakness customer support and ask your questions. They are very responsive.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought the S2's were limited to 120GB? I'm just now getting my S2 so I apologize if I'm mistaken.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm using 500G Seagate DB35 drives and they provide tons of space for SD programming. I think it was the S1 boxes that couldn't use more than 137K without modification.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Mindflux said:


> I thought the S2's were limited to 120GB? I'm just now getting my S2 so I apologize if I'm mistaken.


No, people have installed 1 terabyte drives in Series 2. You are not limited to 120gb.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe the "limitation" was in the software on the early S2s... module loaded into the Kernel, etc


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Malcontent said:


> No, people have installed 1 terabyte drives in Series 2. You are not limited to 120gb.


I have a 1TB in my 649DT.

Here was the adapter....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812206001

Drive is Device: ST31000340AS Supports ATA Version 8


----------



## StevenD (Dec 16, 2008)

Everyone thanks again for the tips! Been off line for a while so was happy to find out even large HDDs will work!!!

Soapm Thanks for the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812206001

Am wondering if these adapters enable the advanced features of SATA such as hot plug and Native Command Queuing (NCQ)?

Am guessing not because do not think AHCI is enabled by the motherboard and chipset but hope I am wrong.

Steve


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

Malcontent said:


> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-sata-to-ide-adapter.php
> 
> The guys at Weaknees.com use and have tested this adapter. They say they are using them to upgrade Tivo's and have tested them in just about every Series 2 Tivo.
> 
> I've been thinking about using one. Still haven't mind up my mind.


anyone pick one of these up and can give a "testimonial"? I've been researching adapters, and I've read about issues with the adapters not working.


----------

